# It's a tough job...



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

...but someone has to do it. Now we have to test this one...


----------



## Cleve Lansteamer (Mar 26, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something but what makes this Ventana tandem different than all the other ones I've seen?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I could be irritatingly mysterious here and provide a couple of hints, but since my stoker says I'm irritating all the time anyway, I'll spill the beans:
This is a Ventana 21/16 size 29'er FS tandem. 
I like to think it was possible because I irritated (whined, pleaded and begged) Ventana long enoug that they finally built the frame(s), hoping to shut me up (like that THAT will ever happen...), but that ain't what reallly happened. 
Anway, this particular one has our Fandango geometry, and custom frame setup. I wanted a straight-line lateral tube design. There are two more of these with standard Ventana geometry out there. The other two are traditional Ventana frame layouts, and are more difficult to distinguish as 29'ers unless you put them next to a 26'er. Both of the others are Cosmic Gray. One is with a person in Arizona (we didn't build it), and the other will probably arrive at the customer's house in Las Vegas next Friday.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Error*

Alex it looks great, but you made a mistake. The correct size for Heather and I to test would be a 17"/14". I suppose it might have enough standover that we could check it out if you shipped it to us. (or you could bring it out for a photoshoot!)


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Standover is right at 32" at the V in the captain's compartment. The straight lateral design raised the standover height. On the Fandangos, the lateral is two pieces and has an angle change at the captain's seat tube, which allows for a bit more standover in front. This one also has a 1" shorter stoker compartment, as I wanted to keep the wheelbase as short as possible. It looks shorter partly because the stoker stem is at it's longest setting.

Now if it doesn't quit raining here (NOT THAT I'M COMPLAINING AFTER SEVERAL YEARS' DROUGHT), I may send it to you guys so _someone_ can get it dirty.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*standover?*

32" !?! what kind of sissy fork is on there?  I'm standing over (barely) about 31.75" on my 17" Ventana front. I guess I could wear platform biking shoes and take yours for a test ride.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I thought 32" standover was pretty good, considering our 26" wheeled 21/16 Ventana frame is at 34" standover. 
We'll play with the fork effective length when we get some dry weather and some time off at the same time.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Really cool! Great looking stuff.


----------

